# Eigener Filter/Custom Filter



## lisali (23. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich finde im Internet kaum gute Anleitungen dazu wie genau die Funktion "Eigener Filter" bei PS richtig funktioniert bzw. welche Zahlen ich eingeben muss, um bestimmtes zu erreichen.

Könnte mir z.B. jemand sagen was ich eingeben müsste, um den Kontrast zu halbieren und gleichzeitig die Helligkeit um 30 zu erhöhen?

Dankeschön im Voraus,

Pia


----------



## chmee (23. September 2010)

Diese Beschreibung find ich nicht so schlecht, auch wenn sie die Interna nicht erklärt.
http://openbook.galileodesign.de/photoshop_cs2/photoshop_cs2_09_006.htm

Um auf Deine Frage zurückzukommen: In der Deconvolutionmatrix setzt Du nur ins Mittlere eine 1, ansonsten 0 (wenn überhaupt nötig). Dann stellst Du mit Skalieren/Scale die Kontrasthalbierung ein (2) und mit dem Versatz/Offset hebst Du die Helligkeit (zB 100).

mfg chmee

Weitere Links:
http://www.laser-line.de/news/eigene-filter-in-photoshop-bauen.html
http://www.tutorio.com/tutorial/photoshop-custom-filter
http://forensicphotoshop.blogspot.com/2008/01/custom-filters-explained.html


----------

